# srry



## luckylakers (Aug 10, 2005)

ok im am very srry that i have dised the spurs like that my bad i wont do that agian srry and regards to the spurs fans out there the reason y i had said that is cause the spurs went 2-7 and my mind went crazy and said that but im srry of my wrong doin post here and tell me that u will for give me


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

luckylakers said:


> ok im am very srry that i have dised the spurs like that my bad i wont do that agian srry and regards to the spurs fans out there the reason y i had said that is cause the spurs went 2-7 and my mind went crazy and said that but im srry of my wrong doin post here and tell me that u will for give me


Ya gada lot more to do before you'll be gettin any respect from this board, but atleast ya said you're sorry. That's more than alot of other trolls say. As for the spurs pre-season record....it was a pre-season record. I think you should be worrying more about your precious lakers. The way things are goin now, they may miss the playoffs two years runnin 

Now, you explained why you were baggin on our spurs but why were you baggin on one of our posters?


----------



## luckylakers (Aug 10, 2005)

wat u mean????????????????


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TiMVP2, man. What you got against him?....uhm....?????????


----------



## luckylakers (Aug 10, 2005)

wat are u talkin about


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

luckylakers said:


> ok im am very srry that i have dised the spurs like that my bad i wont do that agian srry and regards to the spurs fans out there the reason y i had said that is cause the spurs went 2-7 and my mind went crazy and said that but im srry of my wrong doin post here and tell me that u will for give me


I don't think they even need an apology. The Spurs are the defending world champions, and the Lakers are in the cellar. What could _you_ possibly say that could make Spurs fans angry?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

luckylakers said:


> wat are u talkin about


Why you playing stupid, man? I'm talkin bout this.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

Rawse said:


> I don't think they even need an apology. The Spurs are the defending world champions, and the Lakers are in the cellar. What could _you_ possibly say that could make Spurs fans angry?


i wouldnt say the cellar....


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

What's you're problem, man?! I accepted your freakin apology, and then ya send me that damn pm?! Wtf?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

KobeBryant08 said:


> i wouldnt say the cellar....



basement?

maybe core of the earth?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Rawse said:


> What could _you_ possibly say that could make Spurs fans angry?




.4


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> .4


Don't encourage him, Koko


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> .4



:laugh:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

umm what'd you do? and what would possibly make you want to hate on the Spurs(I'm assuming you were talken **** to the Spurs posters and about the Spurs)


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> .4


:uhoh:


----------

